# My hobby [post#17 Update Picture]!



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought of sharing a hobby of mine with you. Anyone can take a guess??

CARTOONING!

Here is my latest drawing.

My dog has a cartoon of her own that I drew one night when I couldn't sleep ^_^










Have I ever told you how much I love her :wub: 
nothing is better than the real Crystal









and since few of today's activities were canceled for me, I have the time to share the bellow pictures of my pups....
Crystal runs









Crystal invites Snowy to play









Snowy joins the fun 









Trust me, this face is no innocent  I see mischievous acts, goofiness, spunkiness and naughtiness in this face .... He wins my heart though :wub:









also this little girl :wub: who could resist :innocent: in this photo she was running to me while doing these funny noises when she is in her crazy mood...zooms towards me and hits my legs; goes back and forth.
Crystal: "I bet dat mama is so vewy scawed of my ROAR" 









Too small to look scary for me


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, you're incredible! Can you draw one for me? I *love, love love* it!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

WOWWW I love it too. Amazing. Those dogs are super cute.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

They're both gorgeous. I love that Crystal and Snowy look like they're smiling. Eli always looks so sad. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Glad that you like it guys 



pjewel said:


> Can you draw one for me?


I sure can. Do u mind if I go through the old pictures that you shared of your Havs and then pick (save) the one that I feel I will be better at cartooning in my computer?



Ellie NY said:


> Eli always looks so sad. What am I doing wrong?!


95% of the pictures that I take of Snowy, you see him smiley 
5% of the pictures that I take of Crystal, you see her not smiley or sad looking (not these pictures that I have posted of her here, but i take many clicks (shots) to get THE happy looking pictures of her)

This is just the look of their faces. They are happy fluffs despite their faces. i am VERY SURE Eli is a happy pup too.

Some dogs stick their tongues out more often than others which gives you the smiley look face lol
Snowy sticks his tongue out more. Crystal doesn't do it often. I just have to wait. When she goes for a run, plays hard...etc she will stick her tongue out. It is a dog's way to cool down.

Here is a picture of Crystal (when her coat was a bit longer) having a not smiley face









Gotta admit that smiley or not smiley, they still look SUPER adorable <3 Your Eli (in your avater) is a cutie pie 

Kat


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

ps. excuse Crystal's messiness in the above picture


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Your cartoon is sooo cute - I'd say you totally captured Crystal! You have the cutest subjects to provide inspiration! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You can use anything you want. If you need me to get you anything, let me know. I'm uber excited. *Thank you soooo much!*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love them, Kat! Your cuties should provide lots of inspiration!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kat,

I am crazy about your malts and your fabulous pictures. I think that Snowy has the most adorable face. When I look at him, I can't help but smile. I think you have the most athletic maltese around. How big are your little fluffs??


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Too cute for words!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

katkoota said:


> 95% of the pictures that I take of Snowy, you see him smiley
> 5% of the pictures that I take of Crystal, you see her *not* smiley or sad


Just rereading - sorry about the above mistake lol I meant to say 5% of the pictures that I take of crystal you see her SMILEY



motherslittlehelper said:


> You have the cutest subjects to provide inspiration!





Kathie said:


> Your cuties should provide lots of inspiration!


I sure agree with you 



pjewel said:


> You can use anything you want. If you need me to get you anything, let me know. I'm uber excited. *Thank you soooo much!*


You are very welcome, but I did not start drawing.I am currently back to grab THE picture (been so busy since I posted). Hope you don't mind waiting to the time that I will get for drawing 



juliav said:


> Kat,
> I am crazy about your malts and your fabulous pictures. I think that Snowy has the most adorable face. When I look at him, I can't help but smile. I think you have the most athletic maltese around. How big are your little fluffs??


awwh Snowy is known as *the malt with the million bucks smile*. My friends gave him this description and they say the exact same thing as you - his smile make them smile.

I need to remeasure them. Each time I do, I get different measurement. I think I need some practice in that lol

It is easier to weigh them though - Currently, the vet office is the best for that since my digital scale (the one that I use just for them) isn't working. My own weighing scale doesn't give the exact weight number for them. They are too little for that I guess lol for me, it works better. 
The last time we weigh them was last summer (end of June) when they traveled with me. They both were 8.8 lb 
Snowy and Crystal fall under the FCI maltese breed standard (weight 6.6 lb - 8.8 lb) I must be honest and say, I prefer a malt in the bigger weight because they just become more capable of doing MORE with you  yes, I can't help it but agree. I love to describe them as athletic because going active is something that they love to do with me which is cool I think. That is the best part I love about my two maltese dogs. If they were too little, I am not sure how they will be capable of doing more. I am afraid that they will get hurt if they were too little.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You take such good care of your babies-they are very lucky.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Take all the time you need. If you need any other pictures, holler. BTW, I'm working on the book and your babies will be a great addition.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGOSH u really have talent  and your pictures are great...They come out so clear I love itt!! Your maltese dogs are soo adorable I can't help but smile everytime I see them flying through the air.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Excellant drawing! Very impressive skill! And what kind of a camera do you have. You always have such crystal clear action shots! Just love them!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I need to practice my coloring skills on a havanese! It isn't as easy especially when the fur has more than one color. Easier without the color  especially for a person who is clueless about the art field, just draws randomly for fun.
Nevertheless, had a blast drawing this little ADORABLE pup  
This is the very first havanese I draw:
Precious little Ruby Tuesday <3


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> You take such good care of your babies-they are very lucky.


awwh thanks. I try my best to take care of such loving creatures <3 They are my sunshine. Seeing them happy melts my heart 



pjewel said:


> Take all the time you need. If you need any other pictures, holler. BTW, I'm working on the book and your babies will be a great addition.


Just tell Ruby that Kat thinks that the cartoon deserves better coloring, but I still had fun doing it 



Ninja said:


> OMGOSH u really have talent  and your pictures are great...They come out so clear I love itt!! Your maltese dogs are soo adorable I can't help but smile everytime I see them flying through the air.


They are good at doing that to me too 



dodrop82 said:


> Excellant drawing! Very impressive skill! And what kind of a camera do you have. You always have such crystal clear action shots! Just love them!


I have the Nikon (D80 and 3). Great camera and excellent lens choices out there


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow Beautiful. I think the colors are great. It's not easy to identify the colors of some of our havs. Love it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - your drawing is adorable!!! I think you did a great job!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Wow Beautiful. I think the colors are great. It's not easy to identify the colors of some of our havs. Love it.





Laurief said:


> Oh my - your drawing is adorable!!! I think you did a great job!!!


As I looked closely, I realized that one tiny spot of the body has many colors. Sure is awesome than just one color (I know that for my Hav, I don't want it white lol but that is only because I want something different than the color of the two monsters of mine), but when it comes to coloring it for drawing, that is a different story for me  it changes the overall cartoon. Still is fun doing it, nevertheless  glad that you liked it too ^_^


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the fact that the Havanese are all such different colors! That is why I have all different ones!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Laurief said:


> I love the fact that the Havanese are all such different colors! That is why I have all different ones!


Lucky you  color variety is cool!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it!!! Ms. Tuesday is blushing, she's so proud. Her very own cartoon character. Now I have to write a story to go with it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I love the Ruby Tuesday drawing. You did a great job!!


----------

